# Veteran's Pier @ Murrells Inlet



## 20capper (Jun 18, 2009)

Is fishing allowed on Veterans Pier at Murrells Inlet? If so, what is being caught and on what? Haven't heard much about on here, just curious. Thanks!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Open to public as far as I know. Right by Capt Dicks - out to the left. It's a pier on the side of the inlet. Use to catch flounder on minnows, a mix on shrimp, and triggers and sheeps by the old piles on fiddlers. I have not been in a while but, fishing about everywhere is picking up good.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Give Perry's a call, they're literally a minute or two from the pier.


----------

